# precious slow company



## vincix

Încerc să înțeleg semnificația cuvintelor „precious slow company”. O să dau un context mai mare ca să se înțeleagă de unde vine:

I don't believe any man ever existed without vanity, and if he did he would be an extremely uncomfortable person to have anything to do with. He would, of course, be a very good man, and we should respect him very much. He would be a very admirable man—a man to be put under a glass case and shown round as a specimen—a man to be stuck upon a pedestal and copied, like a school exercise—a man to be reverenced, but not a man to be loved, not a human brother whose hand we should care to grip. Angels may be very excellent sort of folk in their way, but we, poor mortals, in our present state, would probably find them precious slow company.

Mă poate ajuta cineva?


----------



## farscape

Hmm... Hai să colaborăm, ce zici? 

Pe "precious slow company" trebuie să-l împărţim în două: _precious_ şi _slow company_.

_Pecious little, precious few_ -> _precious_ e folosit ca să amplifice/intensifice adverbul sau adjectivul de care e ataşat. 

Slow company cred că e un fel de a spune boring/dull company - dar te las pe tine să verifici.

Best,
.


----------



## vincix

farscape said:


> Hmm... Hai să colaborăm, ce zici?
> 
> Pe "precious slow company" trebuie să-l împărţim în două: _precious_ şi _slow company_.
> 
> _Pecious little, precious few_ -> _precious_ e folosit ca să amplifice/intensifice adverbul sau adjectivul de care e ataşat.
> 
> Slow company cred că e un fel de a spune boring/dull company - dar te las pe tine să verifici.
> 
> Best,
> .



Bine, aici e posibil să fie și o ambiguitate. Pe de o parte, așa cum spui, „precious” cu sensul de amplificare, dar și „precious” referitor la condiția de înger, probabil. De fapt, problema mai serioasă era cu „slow company” mai degrabă decât cu „precious”, pentru care nu prea găsesc nici un indiciu pe internet. Rezultatele se referă mai degrabă la afaceri și la oameni care conduc companii într-un ritm... lent


----------



## farscape

Înclin să cred că slow company aici e doar plictisitor, neinteresant ba poate chiar slow cu sensul de prost, fraier pentru că, nu, nu are vanitate și e... incomod de acceptat de către noi, ceilalți. Așa reiese din context, după mintea mea 

Later,


----------



## vincix

farscape said:


> Înclin să cred că slow company aici e doar plictisitor, neinteresant ba poate chiar slow cu sensul de prost, fraier pentru că, nu, nu are vanitate și e... incomod de acceptat de către noi, ceilalți. Așa reiese din context, după mintea mea
> 
> Later,



Mulțumesc!


----------



## irinet

Bună,
De unde este textul citat?
E frumos scris şi mi-ar plăcea să aflu.
V!


----------



## farscape

Jerome K Jerome, The idle thoughts of an idle fellow: a book for an idle holiday. Citatul se găsește aici.

Later,
.


----------

